# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  طراحی اپلیکیشن چند فروشگاهی (کسب درامد بالا بدون کالا)

## hno2005

یکی از روش های کسب درآمد از دنیای اینترنتی *راه اندازی فروشگاه های اینترنتی* می باشد. در صورتی که دارای کسب و کار خاصی هستید می توانید برای کسب و کار خود اقدام به *طراحی اپلیکیشن فروشگاهی* نمایید. طراحی اپلیکیشن سوپرمارکت، طراحی فروشگاه اینترنتی گوشت و مرغ،طراحی اپلیکیشن فروشگاهی لوازم آرایشی و بهداشتی و هزاران کسب و کار دیگر می توانند از قابلیت فروش آنلاین بهره مند شود.
اما اگر شما دارای کسب و کار خاصی نیست در بسته طراحی اپلیکیشن فروشگاهی جهت کسب درآمد دارید این آب برای آن نیز راه حل بسیار عالی در نظر گرفته است. با *طراحی اپلیکیشن چند فروشگاهی* می توانی فروشگاه آنلاین ایجاد نمایید که شامل چندین فروشگاه می باشد. بدون داشتن هیچ سرمایه اولیه و یا هیچ کالای جهت فروش می توانید تنها با بستن قرارداد با فروشگاه های شهر خود و اضافه کردن آنها به اپلیکیشن فروشگاهی بخش فروش آنلاین آنها را در دست بگیرید. امروزه این روش بسیار با اهمیت و پست می باشد اکثر مردم به خرید اپلیکیشن های چند فروشگاهی عادت کرده اند.
در بخش مدیریت اپلیکیشن های چند فروشگاهی و یا مارکت پلیس شما می توانید چندین فروشگاه از انواع کسب و کارها را به یک اپلیکیشن فروشگاهی اضافه نمایید می توانید سوپرمارکت ها فروشگاه های گوشت و مرغ لوازم آرایشی فروش لوازم کامپیوتر و موبایل فروش گل رستوران ها و فست فود و خلاصه تمامی کسب و کارها را به فروشگاه اینترنتی خود اضافه نمایید. قابلیت های بسیار ویژه برای طراحی اپلیکیشن چند فروشگاهی توسط شیناوب برای مدیران فروشگاه ها و همچنین مدیریت اصلی در نظر گرفته شده است. به عنوان مثال شما می توانید توسط پنل مدیریت مربوط به هر فروشگاه امکان مدیریت کامل محصولات دسته بندی ها گالری تصاویر موقعیت نقشه رسیدگی به سفارشات چاپ فاکتور ویرایش سفارشات هزینه‌های ارسال گزارشات فروش و هزاران قابلیت دیگر را در اختیار فروشگاه مربوطه قرار دهید.
سود شما از این نوع کسب و کار بسیار بالا می باشد. شما می توانید به چندین روش از ساخت اپلیکیشن چند فروشگاهی و چند فروشنده کسب درآمد کنید. یکی از روش های آن دریافت پورسانت از فروش ها می باشد. روش دیگر اعمال شارژ استفاده از پنل فروشندگان می باشد که می توانید مشخص کنید که به ازای هر روز و یا ثبت هر سفارش و یا دارو را داشتن محصولات به ازای هر روز هزینه آن از شارژ فروشندگان کثر کرد. همچنین می‌توان با عقد قرارداد به صورت درصدی از فروش خود را تضمین می کند.
در ادامه برخی از تصاویر مربوط به این اپلیکیشن ها را مشاهده می کنید.









جهت استعلام قیمت جهت ساخت اپلیکیشن چند فروشگاهی سایت شینا به مراجعه نمایید و همچنین می توانید جهت اطمینان از کارایی و کیفیت اپلیکیشن های تولیدی بخش نمونه کارهای ما مراجعه نمایید. شینا وب مسابقه طراحی *بیش از ۱۵۰ اپلیکیشن* در زمینه تخصصی فروشگاهی تمامی نیاز های کاربران ایرانی جهت داشتن فروشگاه با سودآوری بالا را می داند.

----------


## majid2424

http://sungraphic.ir

----------


## hno2005

ساخت اپلیکیشن فروشگاهی رایگان

----------


## hno2005

تعرفه طراحی اپلیکیشن های فروشگاهی بسته به نیاز کاربران متفاوت می باشد. پلتفرم مورد نیاز و همچنین شخصی سازی یا ماژول های متفاوت تاثیر بسیار زیادی روی قیمت ها دارد.
در وب سایت ما میتوانید* هزینه طراحی اپلیکیشن فروشگاهی* را مشاهده نمایید.

----------


## hno2005

یکی از نکات مثبت طراحی اپلیکیشن فروشگاهی توسط شیناوب استفاده از کد های دست نویس و کاملا اختصاصی می باشد. استفاده از این کد ها موجب میشود که هر تغییری برای انجام توسط ما امکان پذیر باشد
انجام ایده های شما بدون هیچ محدودیتی توسط تیم برنامه نویسان با تجربه شیناوب انجام میگیرد.

----------


## hno2005

برای موفقیت در *طراحی فروشگاه اینترنتی* پاسخ به تمامی نیازهای کاربران انلاین واجب می باشد.

برای داشتن فروشگاه انلاین حرفه ای باید تمامی پلت فرم هایی که مشتریان شما از ان استفاده میکنند را پوشش دهید تا به بهترین شکل ممکن جذب مشتریان را انجام دهید. 
شیناوب با کمک *طراحی سایت فروشگاهی* و همچنین *ساخت اپلیکیشن اندروید و IOS* تمامی درخواست ها و نیازهای کاربران را پوشش دهی میکند.
چه در مارکت هایی همانند بازار و یا گوگل پلی و play store نیازهای شما را به شکل کامل براورد میکنیم.

نمونه ای از تصاویر طراحی سایت فروشگاهی شیناوب : (*لازم به ذکر است که از فروشگاه ساز های اماده و بدون کیفیت همانند ووکامرس و پرستاشاب استفاده نمیگردد و طراحی اختصاصی توسط تیم شیناوب صورت گرفته است*)


و چند نما از حالت ریسپانسیو (نمایش در حالت موبایل) برای سایت فروشگاهی :

----------


## hno2005

یکی از مزیت های طراحی اپلیکیشن چند فروشگاهی عدم نیاز به سرمایه گذاری با مبلغ های سینگین می باشد. شما حتی بدون داشتن فروشگاه فیزیکی و داشتن هیچ گونه محصول و کالایی میتوانید فروشگاه اینترنتی خود را به صورت چند فروشگاهی راه اندازی نمایید و از تمامی مزیت های ان بهره مند شوید.

----------


## hno2005

گستره زیادی از مردم و مشاغل میتوانند از خدمات ما برای داشتن فروشگاهی انلاین با درامد زایی مناسب استفاده نمایند. داشتن شغل در چنین فروشگاه هایی ملاک کار نیست. حتی افراد بدون کار که نیازمند رسیدن به درامدزایی به سریعترین شکل ممکن هستند میتوانند از این فرصت برای کسب درامد انلاین و مناسب استفاده نمایند.

----------


## hno2005

قابلیت پیک و تحویل خودکار سفارشات به رانندگان امکان پذیر است. در قسمت مدیریت شما امکان تعریف پیک های انتخابی منظور به صورت اشتراکی برای تمامی فروشگاه ها و یا تعریف هر پیک به صورت مجزا برای هر فروشگاه امکان پذیر است. با ثبت سفارشات جدید تحویل سفارش میتواند به صورت انتخابی توسط مدیریت کل سیستم و یا خود فروشگاه انجام گیرد.
اپلیکیشن پیک نیز موجود هست که موقعیت لحظه به لحظه پیک جهت تحویل سفارشات برای مشتریان شما قابل مشاهده می باشد.همچنین از پنل مدیریت امکان رهگیری و مشاهده پیک های شما به صورت انلاین روی نقشه امکان پذیر است.
تحویل سفارش به پیک به صورت هشدا و الارم در گوشی راننده ها دریافت میگردد و میتوانند فاکتور و ادرس و مسیریابی تا محل تحویل سفارش را در اپلیکیشن پیک مشاهده نمایند.

----------


## hno2005

قابلیت دیگری که در *طراحی اپلیکیشن فروشگاهی* چه برای اپ و چه برای وب سایت قابل اضافه شدن و استفاده می باشد *محاسبه هزینه ارسال با توجه به مسافت و لوکیشن کاربر* می باشد.. برای مثال شما از مبدا تا مقصد که جهت تحویل سفارش هست به صورت خودکار در اپ و در سایت با توجه به لوکیشن مسافت به صورت لحظه ای توسط سیستم محاسبه میگردد و هزینه ارسال با توجه به تنظیمات انجام شده در پنل مخصوص مدیریت محاسبه میگردد و برای مشتری در فاکتور به نمایش در میاد.

----------


## hno2005

اپلیکیشن های طراحی شده شیناوب با توجه به داشتن تمام استانداردهای لازم امکان انتشار درانواع مارکت ها را دارند. امکان انتشار اپلیکیشن اندروید در مارکت هایی نظیر بازار و همچنین گوگل پلی امکان پذیر است و شیناوب تمامی این خدمات را برای اپلیکیشن شما انجام خواهد داد.
همچنین برای اپلیکیشن های IOS فروشگاهی نیز امکان انتشار اپ در مارکت های ایرانی امکان پذیر است.

----------


## satia.satari

فروشگاه بازی آفرین ارائه دهنده انواع تاب سرسره کودک با قیمت مناسب در تمامی رنگ‌ها و مدل‌ها

----------


## hno2005

در ساخت اپلیکیشن های فروشگاهی عوامل مهمی بر کیفیت اپ تاثیر گذار میباشند.



شما باید به عوامل مهمی که در* ساخت اپلیکیشن فروشگاهی* بر کیفیت و کارایی اپ شما تاثیر گذاز می باشند توجه لازم را داشته باشید. در مقاله مربوط به 
*ویژگی های طراحی اپلیکیشن فروشگاهی جذاب به چند مورد از این عوامل اشاره میکنیم.*

----------


## hno2005

پیام خصوصی های زیادی در مورد *هزینه ها* برای راه اندازی فروشگاه اینترنتی داریم.

هزینه ها بر اساس نیاز شما متفوات می باشد و با توجه به درخواست شما برای بخش های مختلف متفوات میگردد.
در وب سایت شما به صورت کامل در مورد* هزینه طراحی اپلیکیشن فروشگاهی* توضیحات داده شده است.
همچنین میتوانید *هزینه طراحی اپلیکیشن چند فروشگاهی* را نیز مشاهده نمایید.

----------


## hno2005

نکات بسیار زیادی در هنگام انتخاب شرکت جهت ایجاد اپ فروشگاهی باید مد نظر قرار داد.
متاسفانه به دلیل سو استفاده های بسیار زیاد از عدم اطلاعات کافی مشتریان کلاهبرداری های زیادی در حال انجام هست. دادن وعده های پوچ یکی از عوامل ضرر دیدن مشتریان شده است.

برای همین منظور مقاله ای در مورد 
*شرکت طراحی اپلیکیشن فروشگاهی چگونه انتخاب کنیم*برای شما اماده سازی شده است که جلوی ضرر و زیان دیدن شما را بگید.
پیشنهاد میکنیم این مقاله را حتما مطالعه بفرمایید.
باتشکر

----------


## hno2005

یک سالی که خیلی دوستان در مورد حساب کتاب مربوط به فروشنده های مختلف در طراحی اپلیکیشن های چند فروشنده می پرسند را به صورت خلاصه توضیح می دهیم.
با توجه به وجود داشتن انواع روشهای پرداخت و همچنین سال استفاده شده در فروشگاه های مختلف در پنجره مدیریت قابل تنظیم می باشند بر اساس شیوه پرداخت سفارش ممکن است مبلغ سفارش به دست فروشنده برسد و همچنین ممکن است به صورت پرداخت آنلاین با تمامی سفارش در حساب مدیریت اصلی واریز گردد. با توجه به اهمیت این موضوع به صورت کامل سیستم برای سفارشات بدهکاری و بستانکاری را برای شما به صورت خودکار انجام می دهند .

----------


## hno2005

یک سالی که خیلی زیاد در مورد انتشار اپلیکیشن سوال میشه یا سعی میکنیم اینجا به صورت کامل پاسخ دهیم.
طراحی اپلیکیشن به صورت انجام می شود که شما می توانید آن را در انواع مارک تا منتشر نمایید. با توجه به اینکه طراحی اپلیکیشن ها به صورت استاندارد کامل می باشند امکان انتشار آن در مارکت های مثل گوگل پلی نیز امکان پذیر است.


شینا وب انتشار اپلیکیشن های مختلف را در مارکت های مثل بازار و مارکت های ایرانی به صورت رایگان برای شما انجام می دهد.
با توجه به اینکه*انتشار اپلیکیشن در گوگل پلی* شامل هزینه های سالانه و مراحل پیچیده می‌باشد شناور انتشار اپلیکیشن را برای شما ساده کرده است. شما می توانید از خدمات ما برای انتشار اپلیکیشن در مارکت گوگل پلی استفاده نمایید. برای توضیحات بیشتر به وب سایت ما مراجعه کنید.

----------


## hno2005

دوستان زیادی سوال میپرسند در مورد نمونه کارهایی که برای اطمینان از قرارگرفتن اپ ها در مارکت گوگل .

در لینک زیر
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...Navid+Abutorab
میتوانید اپ های ساخته شده توسط شیناوب را مشاهده نمایید که در گوگل پلی قرار گرفته اند و تایید شده هستند.

----------


## hno2005

یکی از ماژول های پرکاربرد که میتوانید در اپلیکیشن های چند فروشگاهی نیز از ان استفاده کنید *ثبت فاکتور ها به صورت حضوری و با کمک بارکدخوان* مغازه می باشد. به این صورت به راحتی ثبت فاکتور ها داخل سیستم انجام میشه و شما با اسکن بارکد توسط بارکدخوان های فیزیکی محصولات را به سبد خرید ثبت و ثبت فاکتور فروش در سیستم انجام میگیرد.

----------


## hno2005

خدمات شیناوب در طراحی اپلیکیشن مشابه *دی جی کالا* نیز می باشد. 
دارا بودن قابلیت های حرفه ای دیجی کالا در اپلیکیشن فروشگاهی شیناوب برای شما نیز فراهم می باشد.

----------


## hno2005

اتصال به اپلیکیشن پیک

با کمک اپلیکیشن پیک میتوانید :

 اپلیکیشن پیک به این صورت میکند که در پنل مدیریت امکان ایجاد پیک های  مختلف برای شما فراهم میشود . برای مثال شما 5 پیک دارید که برای هر کدام  می توانید یک حساب کاربری مخصوص ایجاد کنید و ساعات کاری ، سوابق سفارش ها ،  لوکیشن فعلی و ... را می توانید مشاهده نمایید
           پیک های فروشگاه اپلیکیشن مخصوص پیک را روی گوشی خود نصب می  کنند و از قابلیت های ان بهره مند می شوند.            با نصب اپلیکیشن پیک برای راننده ها ، به راحتی می توانید سفارش  های ثبت شده را به پیک های خود ارسال کنید و از موقعیت پیک مطلع شوید  

امکان تعریف بی نهایت پیکامکان ایجاد ساعات کاریقابلیت مسیریابی به محل ثبت سفارش توسط مشتری با gpsامکان نمایش لحظه به  لحظه موقعیت پیک روی نقشهامکان نمایش پیک برای مشتری روی نقشهنمایش جزئیات سفارش و فاکتور سفارش مشتریامکان اضافه کردن ساعات کاری و فعال و غیر فعال بودنامکان ارسال اطلاع رسان به پیک به محض ثبت سفارشامکان ارسال گزارش پیک ها به صورت روزانهامکان نوشتن توضیحات برای هر سفارش توسط پیکمشاهده سابقه کلیه سفارش های هرپیک

----------


## hno2005

قابلیت ثبت فاکتور حضوری در سیستم امکان پذیر می باشد. 
ثبت سفارشات به صورت تلفنی - حضوری - با کمک بارکدخوان و به صورت خیلی سریع و ساده امکان پذیر است.

----------


## webdesigniran

سفارش ساخت اپلیکیشن موبایل

----------


## hno2005

یکی از نکات مهم در طراحی اپلیکیشن های فروشگاهی *سرعت و کیفیت* می باشد.

متاسفانه اکثر شرکت ها از سیستم های آماده همانند ووکامرس و پرستاشاپ استفاده میکنند ولی به دلیل کیفیفیت بسیار پایین و سنگینی بسیار زیاد بعد از گذاشت 1 ماه اول افت سرعت شدید مواجه میشود.
شیناوب با کد نویسی اختصاصی و دست نویس مخصوص فروشگاه های اینترنتی در خدمت شما هست و میتوانید از نمونه کارهای چند ساله و مشتریان ما رضایت کار را مطمن شوید.
تمامی *کد نویسی ها برای اپلیکیشن به صورت اختصصای و دستنویس* می باشد.

----------


## hno2005

در سایت به صورت بخش به بخش قسمت های مختلف اپلیکیشن قابل مشاهده است.
همچنین نمونه کارها به شکل ویدئویی برای مشاهده ساده تر در اختیار شما قرار گرفته اند.

برای مشاهده بیشتر و جزئیات دقیقتر به سایت شیناوب مراجعه کنید.

----------


## hno2005

ماژول تاکسی انلاین نیز برای استفاده در اپلیکیشن چند فروشگاهی امکان پذیر است. 

با استفاده از این ماژول ، کاربران شما امکان ثبت درخواست پیک را خواهند داشت .  
از طریق اپلیکیشن ، کاربر وارد بخش درخواست پیک شده و سپس مبدا و مقصد خود  را روی نقشه مشخص ، نوع وسیله نقلیه را انتخاب و پس از ثبت اطلاعات و  توضیحات  تکمیلی ، درخواست خود را ثبت میکند . این درخواست به مدیریت ارسال و پس از  بررسی قابل رسیدگی میباشد                         قیمت این افزونه 500,000 تومان می باشد

----------


## hno2005

در اپ های چند فروشگاهی ارتباط کاملی میان مشتری - اپلیکیشن پیک - مدیریت فروشگاه وجود دارد و تمامی بخش ها به هم سینک شده و متصل با رابطی ساده ولی کارامد می باشد.

----------


## hno2005

توسط شیناوب برای انواع زمینه های کاری میتوانید فروشگاه اینترنتی راه اندازی کنید.
حتی برای فروش تور و بلیط هواپیما نیز امکان فروش را خواهید داشت. 
میتوانید بخشی از فروشگاه خود را برای کسب و کارهای خدماتی نیز اختصاصی دهید و فروشگاه مارکت پلیس با قابلیت های خدماتی نیز داشته باشید.
نمونه سایت زیر را مشاهده نمایید.

طراحی سایت *فروش تورهای لحظه آخری داخلی و خارجی سیمین تراول*

----------


## hno2005

با توجه به تنوع روش های ارسال در فروشگاه های چند فروشگاهی امکان فعال و غیر فعال سازی روش های ارسال وجود دارد. روش هایی نظیر پیک - اتصال به پنل پستی(با بستن قرارداد توسط شما) و تیپاکش و ... نیز امکان پذیر است.

----------


## hno2005

قابلیت اضافه کردن بخش املاک نیز برای فروشگاه امکان پذیر است.
این اپلییشن شامل امکان ثبت املاک - پنل مدیریت و تایید و مدیریت اگهی ها را دارد. در کنار اپلیکیشن فروشگاهی میتوانید از *طراحی اپلیکیشن املاک* نیز استفاده کنید و وسعت کاری خود را گسترده تر نمایید.

----------


## hno2005

برای راحتی فروشندگان اضافه شده به مجموعه فروشگاه های اپلیکیشن امکان مدیریت به 2 صورت اضافه شده است.
در حالت اول بخش پنل فروشنده ها را داریم که از انجا هر فروشگاه قابلیت مدیریت کامل فروشگاه خود را دارد.
در روش دوم استفاده از اپ مدیریت فروشگاه ها را داریم که به صورت اختیاری هر فروشنده اپلیکیشن را نصب میکند و استفاده میکند. 

به این صورت مدیریت فروشگاه بسیار ساده و کارامد خواهد بود.

----------


## hno2005

شیناوب با دارا بودن تیم مجرب و تجربه فعالیت از سال 1387 در خدمت مشتریان عزیز است.
پشتیبانی کامل از مشتری جز الویت های ما جهت کسب رضایت بیشتر می باشد و از این رو پشتیبانی جز الویت اصلی کار ما می باشد.
ساخت اپلیکیشن و فعالیت انلاین بدون داشتن پشتیبانی رضایت بخش منجر به ضرر شما میگردد پس به این نکته توجه لازم را داشته باشید.

----------


## hno2005

در طراحی اپلیکیشن چند فروشگاهی امکان ایجاد چندین ادرس مختلف برای مشتریان امکان پذیر است و به این صورت با وارد شدن به صفحه سبد خرید میتوانند ادرس های ثبت شده خود را به صورت پیش فرض انتخاب کنند 
البته قابلیت های پیشرفته تری هم میتوان اضافه کرد به این صورت که با محاسبات به صورت کیلومتری از مقصد به مبدا هزینه ارسال محاسبه گردد و برای مشتری نمایش داده شود که این امر از مبدا فروشنده و مقصد مشتری خواهد بود.

----------


## hno2005

قابلیت اضافه شدن سیستم تاکسی نیز امکان پذیر هست. اپلیکیشنی با چندین فروشگاه و ارائه خدماتی نظیر تاکسی انلاین بخصوص برای شهر هایی که اسنپ ضعیف تری دارند میتواند بشدت مورد استقبال مشتریان قرار بگیرد.
سیستم مینی اسنپ به همراه اپلیکیشن اختصاصی نیز قابل پیاده سازی می باشد.

----------


## hno2005

قابلیت ایجاد تیکت نیز برای فروشگاه ها به شکل حرفه ای امان پذیر می باشد. با استفاده از ماژول پیک پیشرفته فروشگاه ها امکان ارسال تیکت به صورت پیشرفته به همراه قابلیت های فراوان و ارتباط به واحد مدیریت را نیز خواهند داشت.

----------


## hno2005

در کناری طراحی اپ مارکت پلیس میتوانید بخش املاک را نیز داشته باشید. به کمک اپلیکیشن املاک میتوانید تمامی امور یک شهر را در قالب یک اپلیکیشن حرفه ای و جامع برای مشتریان خود ایجاد کنید.
ارائه خدمات عاملی جهت جذب بیشتر مشتری به کار شما می باشد.

----------


## hno2005

سوالی که خیلی پرسیده میشه این هست که ایا امکان اتصال به نرم افزار حسابداری امکان پذیر هست یا خیر؟

با توجه به اینکه طراحی اپ چند فروشگاهی در حال انجام هست یکسری شرایط خاص برای اتصال حسابداری به فروشگاه اینترنتی وجود دارد که نیاز به بررسی های دقیق تر دارد.
در مورد اپ های فروشگاهی که به صورت یک فروشگاهی هستند این امکان وجود دارد و برای طراحی اپلیکیشن چند فروشگاهی میتوانید با ما تماس بگیرید و جزیئات و اطلاعات بیشتر را جویا شوید.

----------


## hno2005

اتصال اپ و سایت به انواع درگاه بانکی امکان پذیر است. سیستم دقیق گزارشات و محاسبات و پورسانت ها برای فروشگاه ها - مدیریت قابل دسترسی می باشد که تمامی اطلاعات و حسابداری مخصوص قابل مشاهده و پیگری است.

----------


## hno2005

یکی از خدمات حرفه ای دیگر از شیناوب* طراحی اپلیکیشن عمده فروشی مواد غذایی* می باشد. با ساخت این نوع از اپلیکیشن میتوانید قابلیت های خیلی ویژه و خاصی را برای اپلیکیشن فروشگاهی خود داشته باشید.
تنظیم قیمت مخصوص عمده فروشی جزئی از قابلیت های این سیستم می باشد و با رسیدن تعداد درخواستی به تعداد مشخص شده و قیمت تنظیم شده به صورت خودکار فاکتور از حالت تک فروشی به حالت عمده فروشی تغییر می یابد.

----------


## hno2005

قابلیت جدیدی که توسط شیناوب به سیستم اضافه شده است بخش املاک می باشد. 
با *طراحی اپلیکیشن و سایت املاک* میتوانید نیاز ملکی شهر خود را در اپ چند فروشگاهی خود داشته باشید. سیستم مدیریت پیشرفته و حرفه ای املاک شهر به 2 صورت قابل استفاده می باشد.
1- سفارش اپلیکیشن و سایت املاک به صورت اپی مجزا
2- سفارش اپلیکیشن املاک و وب سایت متصل به سیستم فروشگاهی. در این حالت با داشتن یک اپلیکیشن میتوانید هم بخش چند فروشگاهی/تک فروشگاهی خود را داشته باشید و هم بخش املاک را پوشش دهید.

----------


## mokameliha

سلام جناب مهندس 
خسته نباشید
ما فروشگاه آرایشی بهداشتی داریم
و این صفحه نظر من را جلب کرد
سایت وردپرس میباشد و هیچگونه اپلیکیشن نداریم
دو سوال دارم
1- آیا اپلیکیشن اندروید و ios امکان انتشار دارد در کافه بازار و گوگل پلی؟
2- ما که سایت وردپرسی هستیم آیا امکان اتصال فروشگاه وردپرس به اپلیکیشن هست؟

یک سوال فرعی هم دارم 
اینکه اپلیکیشن شما با app های در دسترس سایت ژاکت یا راست چین چه تفاوتی دارد؟

----------


## hno2005

سلام وقت بخیر

کار ما تماما به شکل دست نویس هست و از کد های اماده همانند وردپرس استفاده نمیکنیم.

پیشنهاد میکنم برای اینکه بتونید یک فروشگاه حرفه ای داشته باشید کلا به سیستم های دست نویس منتقل کنید که هم بتوانید اپلیکیشن فروشگاهی حرفه ای داشته باشید و هم وب سایت متصل به اپلیکیشن.
این یک نمونه سایت ارایشی و بهداشتی ما :
https://salimiorg.com/

پیشنهاد میکنیم کلا از وردپرس خارج بشید تا کیفیت و کارایی متوجه بشید و همچنین اپلیکیشن حرفه ای داشته باشید.

----------


## Amir9189

*بهترین جراح بینی در تهران*

----------


## hno2005

سوالات زیادی در مورد اتصال اپلیکیشن فروشگاهی به نرم افزار حسابداری بخصوص در زمینه *طراحی اپلیکیشن سوپرمارکت* داریم. 
به صورت خلاصه امکان پذیر است و در حال حاضر نمونه کارهای زیادی به همراه اتصال به حسابداری نیز براهم می باشد. 

برای اطلاع دقیقتر که ایا امکان اتصال حسابداری شما به اپلیکیشن امکان پذیر می باشد یا خیر باید توسط تیم متخصص شیناوب بررسی های لازمه صورت بگیرد.
جهت کسب اطلاعات بیشتر با ما تماس بگیرید

*shinaweb.com/*

----------


## پونه تندرو

در کسب و کارهای سنتی جهت فروش محصول و یا معرفی برند خودتان نیازمند صرف زمان و هزینه ی بیشتری می باشد. صرف زمان کافی برای پیدا کردن محل مناسب، هزینه بالای اجاره یا خرید محل کسب وکار، سپس تهیه ی لوازم داخل مغازه و یا دفاتر و باقی موارد اداری که همه و همه دست به دست هم می دهند تا شما پروسه ای طولانی را برای به بار نشستن کسب و کارتان طی کنید. تازه مسئله از اینجا آغاز می شود که کار شما فقط محدود به محل زندگی شما است. در عصری به سر می برید که رقیبان شما و یا هم صنف های شما کسب و کارشان را وارد اینترنت کرده اند و فروش خارج از محدودیت جغرافیایی دارند و شما هنوز در بند محل فروش در محل زندگیتان هستید و یا برای برند کردن شخص خود به دنبال انتشار تبلیغات در آگهی های افلاین هستید.


در صورتیکه در *کسب و کار اینترنتی* شما می توانید به راحتی با خرید دامنه و هاست و تهیه ی وبسایت در مدت زمان کمتری صاحب یک کسب و کار اینترنتی شوید. کسب و کاری که نه مرز می شناسد و نه محدودیت.


شما می توانید اجناس، خدمات، محصولات خود را بصورت اینترنتی به فروش برسانید. حتی برای تبلیغات خود بجای هزینه های زیاد برای رسانه های آفلاین مثل تلویزیون، بیلبورد، تیکت و … که بصورت دقیق مشخص نمی کند چند مخاطب را به کسب و کار شما جذب میکند، میتوانید به راحتی از طریق ایجاد وبسایت شخصی یا فروشگاه اینترنتی شخصی در رسانه های اینترنتی، مثل سایت های مختلف، شبکه های احتماعی و غیره محصولات و یا برند خودتان را معرفی کنید.
در نتیجه هزینه و زمان راه اندازی و تبلیغات در کسب و کار اینترنتی با توجه به مطالب گفته شده، بسیار کمتر از راه اندازی کسب و کار سنتی می باشد.

----------


## hno2005

یکی دیگر از خدمات شیناوب امکان *طراحی سایت رستوران* می باشد. در کنار طراحی سایت مخصوص رستوران میتوانید به کمک طراحی اپلیکیشن رستوران سیستمی جامع و کامل جهت سفارش گیری برای رستوران های خاص و ویژه داشته باشید.

این قابلیت را میتوانید در کنار طراحی اپلیکیشن چند فروشگاهی که توسط شیناوب ارائه میشد نیز داشته باشید.

----------


## hno2005

هر روزه نیاز جامعه به سیستم های جامع تر و کاملتر افزایش می باید. 
ساخت اپلیکیشن چند فروشگاهی عاملی مهم برای رفع تمامی نیاز های یک شهر می باشد. به سادگی چند کلیک میتوانید سایت و اپلیکیشن حرفه ای ایجاد کنید که برای تمامی کسب و کارهای شهر مفید باشد و برای شهروندان نیز مفید واقع بشود.

----------


## hno2005

یکی از سوالاتی که زیاد مطرح میشود مربوط به ارسال کالا به وسیله سرویس پستی کشور هست. 

در کل باید بگوییم که این امکان وجود دارد و میتوانید با درخواست به پنل پست ثبت نام کنید و وب سوریس را دریافت نموده و در این صورت امکان اتصال وب سایت و اپلیکیشن چند فروشگاهی به پنل پست امکان پذیر خواهد بود. محاسبه هزینه پستی بر اساس استان و شهرستان و وزن ان توسط وبسروریس دریافت و محاسبه میگردد و امکان ثبت درخواست پستی و دریافت کد رهگیری پستی کشور امکان پذیر می باشد.

----------


## hno2005

یکی دیگر از قابلیت های حرفه ای که در ساخت اپلیکیشن های فروشگاهی و چند فروشگاهی کاربردی می باشد, امکان فروش کالا به صورت عمده فروشی است. این قابلیت به شما امکان میدهد که علاوه بر فروش خرده به صورت عمده نیز امکان فروش کالا ها را داشته باشید.
به این صورت قیمت خاص برای عمده فروشی برای درخواست های سفارش های کاربران محاسبه میگردد.

----------


## hno2005

یکی از قابلیت های پیشرفته و اختصاصی شیناوب برای طراحی سایت و اپ چند فروشندگی قابلیت فروش به کاربران خاص با قیمت اختصاصی همکار می باشد. به این صورت شما در مدیریت بخش کاربران با مشخص سازی کاربران همکار امکان فروش به قیمت های خاص به این کاربران را خواهید داشت. 
قابلیتی بسیار پرکاربرد برای سفارش های مخصوص همکاران و دوستان و اشنایان.

----------


## muhammad1379

بابا باریکلا. شما چقد خفنی! با اجازت ما هم یه لینک بزاریم اینجا. ناوک پیچ توزیع کننده انواع پیچ بکسی :چشمک:  :چشمک:  :قلب:  :قلب:

----------


## hno2005

یکی از قابلیت های مورد نیاز جهت طراحی اپ چند فروشگاهی محدود کردن فروش بعضی از محصولات به مقاصد خاص می باشد.
برای مثال فروش کالاها تنها مخصوص یک شهر و یا چندین شهر خاص می باشد که در این حالت کاربران خارج از شهر نباید امکان ثبت سفارش را داشته باشیند

این قابلیت رد پکیج چند فروشگاهی قابل سفارش و استفاده می ابشد و با مشخص کردن شهر مقصد تنها خرید برای ان کاربران امکان پذیر میگردد.

----------


## hno2005

فروشگاه اینترنتی که طراحی میشوند انواع روش های ثبت سفارش و ارسال کالا و پرداخت را دارد
امکان اتصال به انواع درگاه بانکی و درگاه های واسط نیز امکان پذیر هست که با ثبت سفارش و پرداخت انلاین تمامی حساب ها مستقیما به کارت بانکی شما منتقل میگردند.

----------


## hno2005

تخفیف ویژه به مناسبت نوروز برای سفارشات تا 5 فروردین ماه 1401 وجود دارد
افزایش تعرفه های خدمات برای سال اینده نیز اعمال خواهد شد.

----------


## hno2005

سال نو مبارک

برای سال جدید طراحی و قالب های بسیار متنوع و زیبایی انجام شده است که میتوانید با تماس با ما نسبت به مشاهده قالب های بروز و جدید ما درخواست نمایید.
خوشبختانه در سال گذشته رضایت مشتری ها از طراحی اپ های چند فروشگاهی عالی بوده و درامد زایی مناسبی رسیدند. توجه داشته باشید که تجربیاتی که جهت بازاریابی و گسترش سریعتر پکیج ها برای مشتری ها وجود دارد توسط شیناوب به مشتریان ارائه میگردد.

----------


## muhammad1379

*پیچ تخت یا Flat*پیچهای تخت یا Flat دارای یک کلگی مخروطی هستند که سطح فوقانی آن تخت است و معمولا در مواردی استفاده میشود که میخواهیم کلگی پیچ هم در دل قطعه کار قرار گرفته باشد، مثلا در اتصالات سرویس خواب، ورقگیر قالب و ... بخاطر داشته باشید که وقتی گفته میشود Flat Screw یا Flat Bolt قطعا شکل کلگی مخروطی است.
 
*پیچ بیضوی یا Oval*یکی دیگر از انواع پیچهای Countersunk یا مخروطی است که سطح فوقانی کلگی به شکل یک کمان (بیضی) است. این پیچها هم (مانند انواع Flat) در مواردی استفاده میشوند که میخواهیم کلگی پیچ بیرون نباشد، با این حال مزیتی جالبی نسبت به پیچهای تخت دارند.

در مواردی سوراخ پیچ نسبت به سطح قطعه کار دقت بالایی ندارد و متعامد نیست، در این حالت استفاده از پیچ Flat سبب میشود که انحراف سوراخ کاملا آشکار شود و حتی بخشی از کلگی بشکل لبه ای تیز بالاتر از سطح آن قرار بگیرد و به همین علت پیچهای بیضوی شکل جایگزین خواهند شد.

نمونه ای از نامگذاری انواع پیچ Countersunk
برای جست و جوی یک پیچ مخروطی شیاردار با سطح بیضوی و زاویه ی مخروط ۸۰ درجه باید عبارت زیر را جست و جو کنیم. این پیچ از نوع مخروطی با سطح تحت است که ناحیه ی زیرین کلگی برش خورده است و میتواند روی سطح قطعه کار نیز استفاده شود. (یا برای قطعات نازک)

*پیچهای کفه ای (ماهی تابه ای) یا Pan*سطح کلگی انواع پیچ Pan میتواند تخت یا بیضوی باشد با این حال شکل آن مخروطی نیست و شکلی نزدیک به استوانه دارد که در تصاویر مشاهده میکنید.

این پیچ به این منظور طراحی شده که کلگی بیرون از قطعه کار باشد، از سوی دیگر مساحت نشیمنگاه بزرگ است که سبب میشود نیروی وارد بر قطعه کار در مساحت بیشتری توزیع شود و احتمال تغییر شکل قطعه کار یا فرو رفتن پیچ در آن کاهش یابد.

انواع پیچ Pan تنوع بسیار زیادی دارند و با هزینه ی تولید پایین (کمتر از پیچهای مخروطی) بخش زیادی از بازار را بخود اختصاص داده اند بطوریکه از M1.2 تا M100  عرضه میشوند.

پیچ با کلگی پهن یا ماهیتابه ای یا Pan Screws و در مواردی Pan Bolts

*انواع پیچ های گرد یا Round*کلگی این پیچها شبیه گنبد یا کمانی نوک تیز است که از زیر برش خورده و مستقیما به بدنه ی پیچ متصل شده و برای آن طراحی شده که کلگی بیرون از قطعه کار باشد و احتمالا روی سطح آن مستقر شود، همچنین شکل آن به نوعی است که در صورت برخورد شدید با اعضای بدن آسیب زیادی وارد نمیشود.

کاربرد اصلی انواع پیچ گرد در محصولات مرتبط با دکوراسیون است که تماس زیادی با آنها وجود دارد و از سوی دیگر ظاهر مناسب کلگی آن باعث از بین رفتن زیبایی کار نمیشود، مثل آینه های قدی، تخت خواب، سرویس دستشویی و حمام، اتصالات دیواری، میز و صندلی، لوستر و …

*پیچهای گرد یا رند، Round Screws و Round Bolts*پیچهای شش گوش یا Hex
شکل کلگی شش گوش دقیقا مانند درایوهای Slotted و Philips محبوبیت و کاربرد بسیار زیادی دارد! در کاربردهای سبک باز و بسته کردن آنها توسط دست یا انواع آچار امکان پذیر است، قابلیت تحمل گشتاور بالایی دارند و تولید آنها نیز هزینه ی چندانی ندارد.

این پیچها در موارد بسیار گوناگونی استفاده میشوند اما یکی از بهترین گزینه ها برای شرایطی هستند که تحمل بالای گشتاور و برش مورد نظر باشد، مثل سازه های بزرگ، ماشین آلات و …

مقالات مرتبط:

انواع پیچ نوک مته

----------


## hno2005

قابلیت طراحی اپلیکیشن مخصوص پیک و تحویل سفارشات نیز امکان پذیر است.

 اپلیکیشن پیک به این صورت میکند که در پنل مدیریت امکان ایجاد پیک های  مختلف برای شما فراهم میشود . برای مثال شما 5 پیک دارید که برای هر کدام  می توانید یک حساب کاربری مخصوص ایجاد کنید و ساعات کاری ، سوابق سفارش ها ،  لوکیشن فعلی و ... را می توانید مشاهده نمایید
           پیک های فروشگاه اپلیکیشن مخصوص پیک را روی گوشی خود نصب می  کنند و از قابلیت های ان بهره مند می شوند.            با نصب اپلیکیشن پیک برای راننده ها ، به راحتی می توانید سفارش  های ثبت شده را به پیک های خود ارسال کنید و از موقعیت پیک مطلع شوید  

امکان تعریف بی نهایت پیکامکان ایجاد ساعات کاریقابلیت مسیریابی به محل ثبت سفارش توسط مشتری با gpsامکان نمایش لحظه به  لحظه موقعیت پیک روی نقشهامکان نمایش پیک برای مشتری روی نقشهنمایش جزئیات سفارش و فاکتور سفارش مشتریامکان اضافه کردن ساعات کاری و فعال و غیر فعال بودنامکان ارسال اطلاع رسان به پیک به محض ثبت سفارشامکان ارسال گزارش پیک ها به صورت روزانهامکان نوشتن توضیحات برای هر سفارش توسط پیکمشاهده سابقه کلیه سفارش های هرپیک

----------


## hno2005

شینا وب با سابقه فعالیت از سال 1387 و طراحی بیش از 150 نمونه کار که در سایت قابل مشاهده می باشد و بدون استفاده از سیستم های اماده مثل وردپرس و ووکامرس نیاز شما را کاملا براورده میکند.رزومه و نمونه کارهای فراوان و حرفه ای موجود در سایت جهت اطمینان شما می باشد.

نمونه کارهای فراوان و تجربه ی چندین ساله در زمینه فروشگاه های اینترنتی ما را به صدر برنامه نویسان در این زمینه رسانده است.
ارائه مشاوره اختصاصی برای مشتریان عزیز جهت بازاریابی و جذب مشتری جز خدمات دیگر ما می باشد.

تمامی طراحی ها به شکل اختصاصی و به صورت دست نویس می باشد و از این رو اعمال هر گونه تغییرات, شخصی سازی ها چه از نظر ظاهری و چه از نظر قابلیت ها برای ما امکان پذیر میباشد.

امکان مشاهده نسخه دمو نیز وجود دارد.
جهت کسب اطلاعات بیشتر, مشاهده نمونه کارها و ... با ما تماس بگیرید.

----------


## muhammad1379

پیچ نوک مته یکی از انواع پیچ های پرکاربرد در صنعت است.
 برای خرید پیچ نوک مته رایگان با کمترین قیمت بازار و بهترین کیفییت به ناوک پیچ مراجعه کنید.
 فروشگاه اینترنتیی ناوک پیچ تمام امکانات لازم را فراهم کرده تا بهترین انتخاب را در کوتاه ترین زمان داشته باشید.

----------


## muhammad1379

ناوک پیچ عرضه کننده انواع پیچ نوک مته و انواع پیچ ام دی اف این امکان را برای شما فراهم کرده است
 تا پیچ ام دی اف مد نظر خود را با بهترین کیفیت و کمترین قیمت موجود در بازار خریداری کنید.
 فروشگاه آنلاین ناوک پیچ به صورت 24 ساعته برای خرید پیچ ام دی اف در خدمت شماست.

----------


## muhammad1379

صنعت ترمز یک فروشگاه اینترنتی در زمینه فروش انواع ترمز الکتروموتور است.
 ترمز الکتروموتور یکی از قطعاتی میباشدکه در تمامی موتورهای الکتریکی یافت میشود.
 برای خرید ترمز الکتروموتور با کیفیت و با کم ترین هزینه ممکن به فروشگاه اینترنتی صنعت ترمز سر بزنید.

----------


## hno2005

سیستم پیشرفته امتیاز دهی - نظر دهی برای هر فروشگاه وجود دارد.
علاوه بر نظر دهی - امتیاز دهی و حتی بخش پرسش و پاسخ برای هر محصول, این قابلیت ها برای هر فروشگاه نیز امکان پذیر است و به این صورت مشتری به صورت خیلی واضح امکان اطمینان از کیفیت فروشگاه مد نظر خود را خواهد داشت.

----------


## hno2005

یکی از قابلیت های بسیار کاربردی که جهت طراحی اپلیکیشن های چندفروشگاهی مورد استقبال قرار میگرد بحث مربوط به ارسال تیکت میان فروشندگان و مدیریت اصلی هست. بررسی دقیق تیکت ها و ارسال پاسخ میان مدیریت و فروشگاه میتواند امری مهم برای مدیریت کلی روی فروشگاه ها در نظر گرفته بشود.
این قابلیت نیز در پکیج شیناوب گنجانده شده است.

----------


## hno2005

یکی از قابلیت های جذاب شیناوب برای ساخت اپ های چند فروشگاهی قابلیت معرف و بازاریابی هست. 

             با ماژول همکاری در فروش ، فروش محصولات خود را چند برابر  کنید.              با استفاده از این امکان ، هر کاربر شما نقش یک بازاریاب را  برای شما خواهد داشت. هر کاربر کد مخصوص خود را خواهد داشت که با معرفی  کاربران دیگر به فروشگاه و تنظیم درصد همکاری در مدیریت برای هر سفارش از  مشتریان معرفی شده پورسانت انها محاسبه خواهد شد.             با این تکنیک فروش خود را به شکل قابل توجهی افزایش خواهید  داد.              


امکان تعریف درصد همکاریامکان دریافت زیرمجموعه و معرف از طریق لینک معرفی به دوستانقابلیت مشخص کردن وضعیت سفارش برای محاسبه درصد همکاریمحاسبه و اضافه کردن مبلغ همکاری به صورت خودکار به کیف پول معرفمشاهده گزارش های کامل و سوابق همکاری

----------


## hno2005

یکی دیگر از قابلیت های پیشرفته شیناوب ایجاد لینک سریع جهت فروش محصول می باشد. در واقع هر محصول لینک خرید سریع دارد که میتوانید این لینک را در شبکه های اجتماعلی به اشتراک بگذارید و کاربر با کلیک روی اون لینک به صورت خودکار به سبد خرید وارد شده و محصول را مشاهده و خرید سریع انجام میدهد.

----------


## muhammad1379

پیچ ام دی اف:

ناوک پیچ عرضه کننده انواع پیچ نوک مته و انواع پیچ ام دی اف این امکان را برای شما فراهم کرده است تا پیچ ام دی اف مد نظر خود را با بهترین کیفیت و کمترین قیمت موجود در بازار خریداری کنید. فروشگاه آنلاین ناوک پیچ به صورت 24 ساعته برای خرید پیچ ام دی اف در خدمت شماست.
https://b2n.ir/r92608

----------


## muhammad1379

خرید گوشی آیفون 13 پرو مکس:

بعد از عرضه گوشی آیفون 13 دیری نگذشت که مخاطبان و مشتریان همیشگی شرکت اپل به خرید آن روی آوردند. ویزگی های منحصر به فرد این گوشی موبایل به گونه ای میباشد که هر کسی را به خرید گوشی آیفون 13 پرو مکس وسوسه میکند. اگر شما نیز قصد خرید گوشی آیفون 13 پرو مکس را دارید بهتر است که در مرحله اول به فروشگاهی اینترنتی گوشیز مراجعه کنید تا هم به قیمت روز آن آگاه باشید و هم از نقد ها و برررسی هایی که در این رابطه انجام شده است بهره کافی را ببرید.

https://b2n.ir/q01092

----------


## muhammad1379

کلید هوایی اشنایدر:

یکی از ملزومات استفاده از لوازم برقی در خانه، کارخانه، شرکت و ... استفاده از کلید هوایی به خصوص کلید هوایی اشنایدر میباشد. این کلید حفاظتی از امنیت بالایی برخوردار بوده و جان شما از بسیاری خطرات هنگام کار با برق مثل برق گرفتگی و سوختگی و یا حتی مرگ و میر نجات میدهد. برای خرید کلید هوایی اشنایدر میتوانید به سایت لوازم برق که یکی از با تجربه ترین و با کیفیت ترین سایت های اینترنتی در این حوزه میباشد مراجعه نمایید. اصالت کالا و همچنین قیمت مناسب کلید هوایی اشنایدر در سایت لوازم برق زبان زد عام و خاص میباشد.

----------


## muhammad1379

کلید اتوماتیک اشنایدر:

یکی از ملزومات استفاده از لوازم برقی در خانه، کارخانه، شرکت و ... استفاده از کلید اتوماتیک به خصوص کلید اتوماتیک اشنایدر میباشد. این کلید حفاظتی از امنیت بالایی برخوردار بوده و جان شما از بسیاری خطرات هنگام کار با برق مثل برق گرفتگی و سوختگی و یا حتی مرگ و میر نجات میدهد. برای خرید کلید اتوماتیک اشنایدر میتوانید به سایت لوازم برق که یکی از با تجربه ترین و با کیفیت ترین سایت های اینترنتی در این حوزه میباشد مراجعه نمایید. اصالت کالا و همچنین قیمت مناسب کلید اتوماتیک اشنایدر در سایت لوازم برق زبان زد عام و خاص میباشد.

----------


## hno2005

قابلیت های اختصاصی سازی و شخصی سازی برای هر سلیقه امکان پذیر می باشد.
تغییرات صرفا جنبه ی ظاهری ندارد. بسته به سلیقه ی خود میتوانید اپلیکیشن خود را به ما شیناوب سفارش دهید.
انجام کلیه عمور اختصاصی سازی ظاهری و همچنین از نظر امکانات و قابلیت ها به دلیل دست نویس بودن کل کار امکان پذیر می باشد.

----------


## hno2005

در کنار طراحی اپلیکیشن چند فروشگاهی میتوانید بخش خدماتی نیز داشته باشید.

ارائه خدمات ملکی موجود در هر شهر نیز امکان پذیر است.* طراحی اپلیکیشن املاک* به همراه وب سایت می باشد و خدمات ملک شهر را نیز به صورت کامل پوشش دهی نماید.

----------


## muhammad1379

نمایندگی تعمیرات سامسونگ:

نمایندگی تعمیرات سامسونگ در تهران یکی از بزرگترین و محبوب ترین مرکز تعمیرات سامسونگ در ابران میباشد. نمایندگی سامسونگ این افتخار را دارد تا تعمیرات هرگونه از لوازم الکتریکی و الکترونیکی اعم از تلفن همراه، تلویزیون، سینما خانگی، ماشین ظرفشویی، ماشین لباسشویی و ... در اسرع وقت و بالاترین کیفیتممکن انجام دهد. تعمیرات دستگاه های سامسونگ ار به دست افراد غیر متخصص واگذار شود ممکن است بسیار برای شما عزیزان هزینه بر بوده و همچنین از کیفیت خوبی برخوردار نباشد. در نتیجه اگر قصد تعمیر یا تعویض قطعات لوازم خانگی خود را که برند سامسونگ بوده، دارید، بهترین و مناسب ترین گزینه، استفاده ز خدمات مرکز تعمیرات سامسونگ میباشد. در این مرکز استفاده از قطعات اورجینال و اصل به شما مصرف کنندگان تضمین میشود.

----------


## satia.satari

*خرید کافی میکس* انواع برندها با بهترین قیمت  :چشمک:

----------


## hno2005

دوستانی که تمایل به طراحی اپلیکیشن برای ووکامرس دارند میتوانند از خدمات شیناوب نیز استفاده نمایند.
متاسفانه ووکامرس به دلیل افت کییفیت بعد از گذشت چند ماه اصلا توسیه نمیگردد و این امکان برای شیناوب فراهم می باشد که اپلیکیشن شما را به فروشگاهی حرفه ای تبدیل نماید.

----------


## muhammad1379

سینی کابل جزیره:

سینی کابل یکی از قطعات پر مصرف در تمامی اماکنی که نیاز به سیستم برق کشی و الکترونیکی دارند میباشد. انواع سینی کابل با توجه به موارد مصرفی که دارند به مرور زمان پدید آمده است و همین موضوع باعث شده است تا فروشگاه اینترنتی ما یعنی فروشگاه سینی کابل جزیره، انواع سینی کابل مثل سینی کابل گالوانیزه یا سینی کابل مقاوم در برابر زنگ زدگی را در اختیار شما مخاطبان گرامی قرار دهد. در صورتی که شما هم جز آن دسته از افرادی هستید که قصد خرید سینی کابل دارید احتمالا علاقه مند هستید تا اطلاعات بیشتری درباره استانداردهای موجود برای ساخت سینی کابل بدست بیاورید. در خصوص این استانداردها باید بدانید که اداره الکتریکی آمریکا اصلی ترین استانداردها را برای تولید انواع سینی کابل معین کرده است. شما می توانید مطمئن باشید محصولاتی که با این استانداردها تولید می شوند دارای کیفیت بالایی هستند. از جمله مهمترین این استانداردها می توان به مواردی مانند NEMA، NEMA VE1 و NEMA VE2 اشاره کرد.

----------


## gardunemarketing

اپراتورهای اینترنت و تلفن همراه و برندهای دیگه در هر زمینه‌ای که توی ایران فعاللیت میکنن هر ماه کلی* قرعه کشی* برگزار میکنن. شما میتونید لیست این قرعه کشی ها رو از سایت *گردونه* ببینید و توشون شرکت کنید.

----------


## hno2005

امکان اتصال کامل اپلیکیشن اندروید - IOS و وب سایت به صورت همزمان به یک پنل مدیریت در ساخت اپ های چند فروشگاهی امکان پذیر است
از این رو با مدیریت واحد امکان بروزرسانی خودکار در اپ و سایت ها امکان پذیر می باشد.
و همچنین نیاز به اپدیت اپلیکیشن نمی باشد.

----------


## muhammad1379

تعمیر مانیتور:

تعمیر مانیتور یکی از حساس ترین و تخصصی ترین تعمیراتی است که در حال حاضر در جهان در حال عرضه میباشد. تعمیر مانیتور بسیار کار پیچیده ای بوده و اگر مانیتور خود را به دست یک متخصص حرفه ای نسپارید ممکن است لوازم هوشمند شما دیگر هیچوقت مثل روز اولش نشود. به همین دلیل نمایندگی سامسونگ این امکان را در اختیار شما قرار داده است که بتوانید تعمیر مانیتور خود را در کمترین زمان و همراه با بهترین کیفیت انجام دهید. اگر قصد رفع مشکل، ترمیم و یا تعمیر مانیتور خود را دارید، با برون سپاری آن به دست تعمیرکاران ما میتوانید از سلامت لوازم دیجیتال خود مطمئن بوده و با خیالی راحت آن را تحویل بگیرید. جای این را دارد که گفته شود خدمات تعمیر مانیتور مرکز نمایندگی سامسونگ به این صورت است که از قطعات اورجینال در حین کار استفاده میکنیم و از ضمانت کالا میتوانید اعتماد کسب نمایید.

----------


## hno2005

امکان ثبت فاکتور دستی در پنل مدیریت امکان پذیر هست
با اسکن کالاها به صورت خودکار فاکتور به سبد خرید اضافه میشود و بدون دخالت دست و به شکل خیلی سرع کالاها اضافه و افزوده میگردند.
به این صورت امکان ثبت فاکتور حضوری در فروشگاه نیز امکان پذیر میباشد.

----------


## hno2005

سیستم پیشرفته بن کد ها نیز قابل استفاده می باشد. به عنوان مثال در طراحی اپ چند فروشاهی نیاز به استفاده بن کد ها تنها محدود به یک فروشگاه نیاز می باشد. در این صورت این قابلیت در قسمت بن های صادره وجود دارد که محدود به فروشگاه خاص میتوانید فعال کنید.

----------


## muhammad1379

سینی کابل یکی از قطعات پر مصرف در تمامی اماکنی که نیاز به سیستم برق کشی و الکترونیکی دارند میباشد. انواع سینی کابل با توجه به موارد مصرفی که دارند به مرور زمان پدید آمده است و همین موضوع باعث شده است تا فروشگاه اینترنتی ما یعنی فروشگاه سینی کابل جزیره، انواع سینی کابل مثل سینی کابل گالوانیزه یا سینی کابل مقاوم در برابر زنگ زدگی را در اختیار شما مخاطبان گرامی قرار دهد. در صورتی که شما هم جز آن دسته از افرادی هستید که قصد خرید سینی کابل دارید احتمالا علاقه مند هستید تا اطلاعات بیشتری درباره استانداردهای موجود برای ساخت سینی کابل بدست بیاورید. در خصوص این استانداردها باید بدانید که اداره الکتریکی آمریکا اصلی ترین استانداردها را برای تولید انواع سینی کابل معین کرده است. شما می توانید مطمئن باشید محصولاتی که با این استانداردها تولید می شوند دارای کیفیت بالایی هستند. از جمله مهمترین این استانداردها می توان به مواردی مانند NEMA، NEMA VE1 و NEMA VE2 اشاره کرد.

----------


## hno2005

مقالات و توضیحات کامل در مورد طراحی اپلیکیشن اختصاصی

----------


## mohadeseh_rzo

*چرا اپلیکیشن های مارکت پلیس ؟*
با تأثیر منفی کرونا بر اقتصاد، یافتن جایگزینی ایمن تر برای زنده نگه داشتن اقتصاد بسیار مهم است و اپلیکیشن های چند فروشگاهی (marketplace) انتخابی در دسترس هستند. اپلیکیشن های مارکت پلیس، بازاری جدید برای کسب و کارها با توجه به محدودیت های بوجود آمده باز کرده اند و مصرف کنندگان نیز در آنها به راحتی می توانند نیازهای خود را برآورده سازند. علاوه بر مزیت های فوق امکان مقایسه قیمت ها، مشاهده کالاهای مشابه و ارسال کالا نیز در مارکت پلیس ها وجود دارد.
*طراحی اپلیکیشن اختصاصی مارکت پلیس یا چند فروشندگی*
گوشی موبایل بهترین ابزار همراه برای دسترسی به اطلاعات، محصولات و خدمات است، اگر می خواهید کاربران محصولات و خدمات شما را ببینند و از آنها استفاده کنند، بهترین روش برای رسیدن به این هدف طراحی و ساخت اپلیکیشن اختصاصی است.
اپلیکیشنی با ظاهری متفاوت و کارایی بهتر فروش بیشتری دارد و به موفقیت کسب و کار شما کمک بسیاری می کند

----------


## hno2005

یکی از پرکاربردی ترین و بکرترین اپلیکیشن های فروشگاهی مربوط به طراحی سایت و اپلیکیشن فروش وسایل پلاستیکی می باشد. بازاری با سوداوری بسیار بالا می باشد.

----------

